

Flash as a game development platform ("Getting Real" philosophy applied to casual gaming) - henning
http://www.drizzle.com/~scottb/gdc/flash-paper.htm

======
wmf
This is obviously old since it doesn't cover Flash 9, Flex, and AIR, but still
interesting.

